# 263311 - Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - Please advice



## atifasad87 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dear Friends,

What is the required points score(cut off) for Telecommunication Engineering Professionals - 263311 for SC-189?

Is it the same as for Pro-rata occupations?

I submitted EOI with the following:

SC-189 - 65 Points
SC-190(NSW) - 70 Points

Can I expect invitation on above mentioned points? Please advice.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

atifasad87 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> What is the required points score(cut off) for Telecommunication Engineering Professionals - 263311 for SC-189?
> 
> ...


To be honest no chance in 9 to 12 months. There's a huge backlog of 75 and 70 pointers. July 2018 might bring new hopes.

P.S. Ive same ANZSCO code as you do. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## _cleon23 (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations on getting your EOI!

Even I want to get my assessment done as a Telecommunications Engineer. I have to do it via EA through CDR pathway. Can you briefly help me with the career episodes? I'm struggling with the same.

Also, I am planning to submit my EOI early next year with 70 points. In how many months do you reckon, I will receive an Invitation?


----------



## _cleon23 (Sep 25, 2018)

*EOI/70/Career Episodes*



majjji said:


> To be honest no chance in 9 to 12 months. There's a huge backlog of 75 and 70 pointers. July 2018 might bring new hopes.
> 
> P.S. Ive same ANZSCO code as you do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on getting your EOI!

Even I want to get my assessment done as a Telecommunications Engineer. I have to do it via EA through CDR pathway. Can you briefly help me with the career episodes? I'm struggling with the same.

Also, I am planning to submit my EOI early next year with 70 points. In how many months do you reckon, I will receive an Invitation?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

_cleon23 said:


> Congratulations on getting your EOI!
> 
> Even I want to get my assessment done as a Telecommunications Engineer. I have to do it via EA through CDR pathway. Can you briefly help me with the career episodes? I'm struggling with the same.
> 
> Also, I am planning to submit my EOI early next year with 70 points. In how many months do you reckon, I will receive an Invitation?


PM me your email id ,,I will send you some samples,


----------



## _cleon23 (Sep 25, 2018)

*PM*



JASN2015 said:


> PM me your email id ,,I will send you some samples,


As I have a new account, I am not able to PM you. 

Is there any other way you can send me samples of telecommunications engineer


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

_cleon23 said:


> As I have a new account, I am not able to PM you.
> 
> Is there any other way you can send me samples of telecommunications engineer


You will be able to PM when you do another 3,4 posts


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

_cleon23 said:


> Congratulations on getting your EOI!
> 
> Even I want to get my assessment done as a Telecommunications Engineer. I have to do it via EA through CDR pathway. Can you briefly help me with the career episodes? I'm struggling with the same.
> 
> Also, I am planning to submit my EOI early next year with 70 points. In how many months do you reckon, I will receive an Invitation?


Thanks Cleon23.

Sure. You can pm me regarding your queries related to skill assrssment. 

Well 75 pointers are all getting their invites in the upcoming. And last round was also a big one. So you can expect to get an invite on 70 points after two rounds if not one, and that's after your EOI date of submission. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## _cleon23 (Sep 25, 2018)

*EOI invite*



majjji said:


> To be honest no chance in 9 to 12 months. There's a huge backlog of 75 and 70 pointers. July 2018 might bring new hopes.
> 
> P.S. Ive same ANZSCO code as you do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hi I seen you received an invite on 11 Aug this year. Was it 189 or 190?

Also, I really want the CDR report samples, but do not know what to post here to receive the permission to PM.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
When can I expect invite with 70 points 263311 doe 21/09/2018
Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

_cleon23 said:


> Hi I seen you received an invite on 11 Aug this year. Was it 189 or 190?
> 
> Also, I really want the CDR report samples, but do not know what to post here to receive the permission to PM.


Yes. I have received it for 189 skilled independent visa.

Well, you can simply pm me here. I don't know why you're facing trouble in sending pm. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> When can I expect invite with 70 points 263311 doe 21/09/2018
> Cheers


In the next round. If not, then you will get it in the round after the next round for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampathsiri (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all,

However as per the below link with 70 points invitations have been granted(Visa date of effect 21/06/2018 5:55pm). can some one confirm on that ?
deltaimmigration com au/Telecommunications-Engineer/263311.htm


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Sampathsiri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> However as per the below link with 70 points invitations have been granted(Visa date of effect 21/06/2018 5:55pm). can some one confirm on that ?
> deltaimmigration com au/Telecommunications-Engineer/263311.htm


This website named delta immigration takes info from skillselect which releases official results. As per the skillselect's september 11 result, invitations to 70 pointers have been granted (Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)7021/06/2018 5:55pm) whose EOI DOE was on or before 21st June 2018. So if you had your EOI DOE on or before that date, you must have received the invitation till now. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

majjji said:


> This website named delta immigration takes info from skillselect which releases official results. As per the skillselect's september 11 result, invitations to 70 pointers have been granted (Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)7021/06/2018 5:55pm) whose EOI DOE was on or before 21st June 2018. So if you had your EOI DOE on or before that date, you must have received the invitation till now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


All non pros with 70 points and doe on/or before 02/09/18 have been invited in October round. Check Iscah & immitracker.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> All non pros with 70 points and doe on/or before 02/09/18 have been invited in October round. Check Iscah & immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Well, i know it exactly but she was asking for that specific DOE. So, given the exact info. Already too many nonpro rata 70 pointers have been cleared. Iscah too takes info from immitrac and somw real-time application filers. It is always better to get an estimate from Iscah but get the real picture from skillselect official results. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaytaj (Dec 7, 2018)

*SC189-- 75 , EOI awaited*

Hi guys
What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018.

Telecommunication Engineer (263311)

SC-c189: 75


EOI Lodged: 25th nov 2018


----------



## Sabareesan (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello All,I am planning for a PR,,I am a Telecom Engineer and my wife is a Software engineer. I am applying for Engineers Australia. Will my spouse be eligible to contribute extra 5 points even when she assess her skills through ACS? For spouse to contribute extra 5 points is it mandatory that both of them should have their skills assessed with the same assessment bodies like either EA or ACS?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

ajaytaj said:


> Hi guys
> What are the chances i get EOI picked in december 2018.
> 
> Telecommunication Engineer (263311)
> ...


You will get it on 11th Dec round for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Any Telecom 263311 group active?


----------



## Sabareesan (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello People,,

I don't have a Transcript but have all mark sheets for my Engineering degree.Can someone confirm whether Transcript is mandatory for skill assessment through Engineers Australia.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Sabareesan said:


> Hello People,,
> 
> I don't have a Transcript but have all mark sheets for my Engineering degree.Can someone confirm whether Transcript is mandatory for skill assessment through Engineers Australia.


Yes. It's important and written in the EA outcome to send it while uploading the docs. If you dont have it, apply for it and you'll receive it within a week from your university or may be earlier if you pay urgent fee. Check it out with your university's examination branch/department. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

leapp said:


> Any Telecom 263311 group active?


This one is the only active group I've seen so far 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabareesan (Dec 7, 2018)

Dear All,

I worked in Tata Communications for 5 years and during my tenure I have visited Saudi Arabia in a Business Visa for around 1.5years.

It was not on a work permit and I was staying in companies accommodation in Saudi Arabia.

Should I need to inform the Engineers Australia team even if it's a Business Visa.

Please could you send me your valuable suggestions.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

If your spouse has a different specialization, then her skills should be assessed by the corresponding authority. It is not necessary that both your skills be assessed by the same authority, for the additional 5 points.

Good luck!



Sabareesan said:


> Hello All,I am planning for a PR,,I am a Telecom Engineer and my wife is a Software engineer. I am applying for Engineers Australia. Will my spouse be eligible to contribute extra 5 points even when she assess her skills through ACS? For spouse to contribute extra 5 points is it mandatory that both of them should have their skills assessed with the same assessment bodies like either EA or ACS?


----------



## sak_cbz (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello All,

Is this thread still active? I am also trying to prepare CDR for assessment in category of Telecom Engineer (263311).


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

sak_cbz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is this thread still active? I am also trying to prepare CDR for assessment in category of Telecom Engineer (263311).


What help do you need bro?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Does anyone here in telecom industry got any offer in Australia after receiving 189?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

